# PS3 MW3 Elite clan



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi guys,

A few of us from here have set up a clan on MW3 - *TEAM WOLF PACK*. We're a new clan, we want to expand and looking to recruit new members. This is nothing serious but more just for fun and join in with clan matches. We do have some (minimal) criteria:

Must have MW3 on PS3 (duh!)
Must have paid access to Elite - I don't mean the free 30 day trial. Your kills don't count towards the clan if you don't have Elite.
Must have headset - it's a bit difficult to chat/direct/team tactics if we can't hear you or speak to you
Available online at least one day on Fri/Sat/Sun from 1930-2300. This is the time we largely play though most of us are on most days of the week. We also need you to be available for clan matches (not compulsory) where possible. This is our raison d'etre.
Age 21+ - we're after slightly more mature players. We don't need people slagging each other off (slagging off enemy is okay) and we don't want arguments within the clan.

Would be nice:
KDR 1.0 - not too difficult to achieve but ideally needs to be maintained. Not crucial but will influence how good we are as a clan
Prestige level 1 - shows commitment, since it doesn't take much to level up


Everyone will go through a trial period to ensure you fit in with our clan but TBH I imagine most on here should be fine.

If you're interested, please PM me.


----------

